# Dart frog sight



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anybody know how good darts can see? Ive only read their vision is "excellent", but havent been able to find much else. Is there vision based on movement or can they see what they want when they want? What about colors? Their eyes are huge in relation to the rest of their body, and they have to be able to see the really small critters they eat, so I always figured they had great eyesight. Does anybody have any info?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know the scientific answers to this, but I would assume frog sight is based on movement. This is due to the fact that I only ever see my frogs pick off fruit flies when they're moving. It's funny to me to see my leucs zoning in on a fruit fly and then that fruit fly stopping and the leucs just waiting for it to move again to make sure it wasn't just their imagination (I know, I'm anthropomorphizing).

I don't know what "excellent" means either, but it seems to me that frog eye sight is more for close-range. I assume this because my retics (for instance) won't worry when I walk in the door, it's only when I get close to the cage that they run away. Then again, perhaps that's 'cause when I'm far away they don't see me as a threat.... Can't say for sure.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

I would think that the size of their eyes has something to do with vision in low light atmosphere. They spend a great deal of time in leaf litter on the forest floor whith little light. Even though they are not nocturnal this may help them in these low light situations trying to get insects in the leaf litter. ***This is based purly on my speculation***


----------



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)

I figured it was based on movement. I caught my pumilio stalking a fruit fly in a neighboring tank a few days ago also, so they can see pretty far in front of them. Since they can see in such dim light under the leaf litter, do they ever hunt at night? Mine are always still awake hunting when at lights out and in the morning.


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

Estrato said:


> Mine are always still awake hunting when at lights out and in the morning.


I would imagine that this is because unless you have your lights on a dimming timer its "click" and its dark, not a natural progression to total darkness, and in the morning they will be getting some gradual progression of natural light that wakes them before the lights come on.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Geckoguy said:


> I would think that the size of their eyes has something to do with vision in low light atmosphere. They spend a great deal of time in leaf litter on the forest floor whith little light. Even though they are not nocturnal this may help them in these low light situations trying to get insects in the leaf litter. ***This is based purly on my speculation***


I recently did a critique for Animal Behavior on pumilio/auratus avoidance of UV-B rays. They can actually sense the strength of UV-B rays in the retina and avoid high levels, thus, they are located in forests with little light. This evolutionary adaption could be why there are stable populations of dartfrogs in a time of global amphibian decline.


----------



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)

crw.dft said:


> I would imagine that this is because unless you have your lights on a dimming timer its "click" and its dark, not a natural progression to total darkness, and in the morning they will be getting some gradual progression of natural light that wakes them before the lights come on.



I thought that too, but my intermedius always go to their sleeping spots about 20-30 minutes before lights out and they dont come out until about 20-30 after i turn them on in the morning. The pums, at least the larger of the two, are always out at those times. Ive been covering their tanks with a couple old black tshirts each also to try and help block out my room light and sunlight.



Jeremiah said:


> I recently did a critique for Animal Behavior on pumilio/auratus avoidance of UV-B rays. They can actually sense the strength of UV-B rays in the retina and avoid high levels, thus, they are located in forests with little light. This evolutionary adaption could be why there are stable populations of dartfrogs in a time of global amphibian decline.


Hm, thats pretty interesting. Hooray for evolution.


----------



## hr220a (Jan 31, 2009)

I noticed a Leucomela chase a waterdrop down the glass while eating this morning and then try to catch it when it was at eye leve. My vote is movement related sight


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Estrato said:


> I thought that too, but my intermedius always go to their sleeping spots about 20-30 minutes before lights out and they dont come out until about 20-30 after i turn them on in the morning. The pums, at least the larger of the two, are always out at those times. Ive been covering their tanks with a couple old black tshirts each also to try and help block out my room light and sunlight.


You don't need a dimmer to get frogs into a decent sleeping schedule. If your lighting is on a precise schedule your frogs will become accustomed to the light cycle and will find their favourite sleeping spots fifteen(ish) minutes before those lights go off.


----------

